# DIY In tank air circulation - construction.



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

After seeing a similar thread on Denroboard regarding DIY in tank air circulation and its benefits, I set about making a similar, simpler item for my Phyllobates Terribilis vivarium. 

It will also help alleviate the condensation problem my vivarium seemingly suffers from.

Bear in mind this is not finished and could with more time be made more aesthetically pleasing.

Here are the items I bought :

40mm PVC pipe - Wickes
40mm fan - Maplin
300 MA variable voltage power supply - Maplin
Flyscreen - B+Q

Holes were drilled into the pipe to allow for air to be drawn in from the vivarium :










40mm Fan :










Power Supply :










Flyscreen :










I had to trim the edges off the fan casing to get it to fit inside the pipe (using a hacksaw) - the result is a snug and very tight fit - no need to silicon in place :



















Flyscreen was cut and clamped over with the locking cap provided with the piping :










I will attempt to install tonight, after testing to make sure it is running fine.

Will update later today all being well.

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Continued....

I capped the pipe off using some polycarbonate sheeting to prevent air being drawn in externally :










A hole was cut in the polycarbonate lid and this is the result :


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice.

I saw this on dendroboard also. Around the fan would be a good area to try and grow orchids.

I like how you've done it with a single fan, the thread I saw had a U shape with fans at either end, either works of course.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice.
> 
> I saw this on dendroboard also. Around the fan would be a good area to try and grow orchids.
> 
> I like how you've done it with a single fan, the thread I saw had a U shape with fans at either end, either works of course.


I'll be honest - I am dissapointed with the airflow produced, so will consider larger piping / larger fan for the back - it doesn't shift the condensation at all, but the larger fans do with external ventilation.

I will consider a couple of orchids placed near it tbh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you feel it when you place your hand next to it? You obviously don't want it strong so the frogs can feel it, as long as it's moving some air around it's probably worth it.

How much did it set you back? I assume those polycarb sheets are easy to cut? I was about to replace my acrylic with some glass, but could try this if it's easy enough.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can you feel it when you place your hand next to it? You obviously don't want it strong so the frogs can feel it, as long as it's moving some air around it's probably worth it.
> 
> How much did it set you back? I assume those polycarb sheets are easy to cut? I was about to replace my acrylic with some glass, but could try this if it's easy enough.


Yeah you can just feel it, as you say don't want it unsettling the frogs. I wanted to use the external ventilation less if this was more effective, as I notice a 2 - 2.5 C temp drop and I presume around a 15% humidity drop at the front of the tank when these are active - they do cleat the glass and freshen the air though.

I paid :

Piping - £1.79
Fan - £4.99
Voltage Regulator - £14
Flyscreen (bought as part of a vent kit) - £5

(The fan and regulator you can get cheaper elsewhere though)

Silicone flyscreen, I had left over from the polycarb lid.

The polycarb is VERY easy to cut, cheap and also lets a good amount of light through too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I might send the bird down to homebase then!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I expect you to do a much better job then I did!

This is the pipe section I used :

Compression 135 Deg Universal Bend - Waste Pipe - Pipe & Waste -Tools, Electrical & Plumbing - Wickes

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm crap with electronics!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm crap with electronics!


So am I. It really is very simple to wire up.

Just remember to check its blowing air the correct way before putting into position.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks good, will definitely come in useful in the future!! Nice one :notworthy:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

nice idea


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

lol i was about a day or so from posting the same thing... i will anyway but my fan is made from a usb coller fan


----------

